# Shooting solidifies as Casspi rebounds



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

> *Shooting solidifies as Casspi rebounds*
> By Jason Jones
> [email protected]
> Published: Thursday, Mar. 18, 2010 - 12:00 am | Page 5C
> ...


The article mentions the fact that the Kings have a bit of a crunch at the SF spot with Garcia healthy.


----------

